# Puff, Jon and the Mods asked me to continue.



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Being the support guy for the troops and I agreed. Nothing has changed since my posting slowed down I still mailed 14 boxes. 

Just a FYI the rest will be in the Troops threads any questions just ask, my address is in my profile for anyone wishing to donates, the list of Troops is never ending and we can never send enough.

Thanks Puff :usa:

Dave


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome job thanks for doing this.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad to see you back, and I'm glad to be back as well.

All I can say is... the (near) future is going to be fun


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad to see you back, and I'm glad to be back as well.
> 
> All I can say is... the (near) future is going to be fun


Oh Boy


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Keep up the good work. I'm sure our BOTL over seas appreciate your efforts.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I hope all is well and see your up to your same ole doings---nice to see your posting and it goes without saying we and the troops appreciate all you do!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Great work Dave, love the pics! :usa2:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad you're still doing your thing!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

welcome back dave!!
you were missed around here...


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay thanks Dave for all the work. Appreciate all the effort you put into this.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad to see you around Dave!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Dave! Missed you bro! Glad to see you back!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Yay Dave! Good to see you back!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's I was like the Angel watching you but sure did miss ya all!

Now lets get back to bombing the troops and well just about anyone LOL 


Have you been bombed today?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome back Dave! You were missed!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome back Dave!! 

Once I get my Vino trays in, I can organize my sticks better and send you some for the troops. Christmas is not too far away and they need our support now more than any. Being the holidays and all, being away from thier friends and family; every little bit helps.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Good to see you back on the board Dave. You have been missed.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Dave is back :woohoo:. Glad you're back, this place isn't the same without you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Dave is back :woohoo:. Glad you're back, this place isn't the same without you.


Thanks for the welcome back it is good to be back, I am confused is there others sending to the troops I was asked to come back and on one hand the more the merrier but it can get pretty confusing for fund raisers and all.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks for the welcome back it is good to be back, I am confused is there others sending to the troops I was asked to come back and on one hand the more the merrier but it can get pretty confusing for fund raisers and all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


I think it's only you, Dave.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Its good to see you back Dave!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

welcome back Dave!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I feel like Frenchy at the end of Grease. I may cry.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey welcome back Dave, glad to see your well


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Welcome back! You'll have my support with your continued endeavors.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

My donations may be limited due to finances but I'll still send your way as I can. Remember, what you do for the troops is a blessing. Welcome back.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dave - good to see you again. Keep up the great work and you have my full support - let me know what you need.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome back, Dave!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Glad to have you back Dave! You have my full support for the troop donations!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> Glad to have you back Dave! You have my full support for the troop donations!


Same here. :usa2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Dave for continuing through your selfless actions. I will be trying in the near future to get some together for the troops...i heard they like Ron Mexicos and Duque Torpedos, is that true?:bolt:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm in.

good to see you back


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*WELCOME back Dave......you were truly missed and don't ever try to escape again!:yell:
Next time it may be solitary confinement in the sweat box.:usa: 
*


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Welcome back bro! Let's get some boxes to the APO!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

As you can see Dave many here and around the globe appreciate all you do for the Men & Women in Uniform...Great to see you up and about and we all do have your back!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome back Dave. You're the best, we missed ya


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome back Dave, good to have to back.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's
Now that my ego is calm again no rush, I am working with a friend for a future thingy, not quite sure someone else is doing the planning LOL

For now I still have a couple coolers full plus a mess of goodies. Not that I would ever turn down a donation, just that there is no emergency. LOL

Thanks Guy's I sure missed ya all, ya pricks


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Dave, good to see you back around bro!

Keep up the good work!:usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> I feel like Frenchy at the end of Grease. I may cry.


You do french, I thought you were married and had a new baby. :angel:

Love you to bro!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you know you always have my support for the troops dave!


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome back Dave. Good to have ya back aboard!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome back, you know I'm in for sending to the troops.


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy to see you back, Dave. 

I was gone while you were - I'm back on, too, and I'll support your support of the people downrange. Tell me what to do.

TIM


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Although I don't necessarily have the means to donate to the troops right now, if I do, I wouldn't trust my donations with anyone other than you. As always, my graphics work is always available if you need it.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice to see you back and if there is anything I can help with just let me know.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good to have ya back Dave.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome back, Dave!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey bro, glad to see ya back


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in and glad to see you back on Puff!
Vinnie


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll try to get a package together for you in the near future Dave :thumb:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a cyber boot in your ass for being gone so darn long. If you leave again I may have to go on tilt and fly to the upper left and boot you with the real thing...lol!!

I support you and I will always support the troops.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad to see ya back Dave and I support you 100% brother!!!!!!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome back Dave! Is the Xbox still working?


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome back! You're the man! (Oh crap, does this mean we're going to try to break the bombing record again?) haha. Let's do it!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Dave! It is great to see you back.:thumb: I told you before that you are very important to Puff and a lot of others and your absence is not acceptable.:nod: I love the way you think and how you express yourself.:ranger:


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Dave, what you do is much appreciated and you have my full support! It hasn't been the same without you around here.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jimrockford said:


> Welcome back Dave! Is the Xbox still working?


Hi Kevin
Yes it is Thanks again for fixing it for me bro, I made it through once on normal and haven't picked it up since but soon.

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Glad to see you back Dave. You already know where I stand and of my support. Definitely nice to see you around.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to have you back Dave. Plan on running my super bowl squares contest again during superbowl time and hopefully score another good win for the troops.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dave glad to have you back bro. I don't have the means to support the troops as much as others but when I do you're the man ill use.


BTW that afghan keeping u warm?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Dave glad to have you back bro. I don't have the means to support the troops as much as others but when I do you're the man ill use.
> 
> BTW that afghan keeping u warm?


Thanks Bro!

It would but it is way to valuable to me to get all dirty, it's in protection til I get in a nicer home. I tell you everyone who see's it is amazed as I was.

Thanks Again!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome back Dave. Glad to see you around here again. Looks like I'm gonna have to be more watchful over the F/S section again. LOL jk.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome back Dave! You know where I stand on the troops, Just give a holler if you need anything


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy cigars, so glad to see this developement.
Back to business as usual.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank God, maybe now ill Get involed again around here
Hey sean you can log back in now, he is back


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Yay, Dave is back! I know you are pretty well stocked right now, but I feel I haven't made enough troop donations in the past so be on the lookout for a box from me soon.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave is back!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad to see you back, Dave! Puff lost its right arm when you left.



Hopefully you brought it back.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Yay... The boys are back.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Dave, 

Inter-America Cigars has you back on troop donations

let me know what you need

Loren


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone sure nice to see ya all 

Hold the fort on the donations for now, we are planning something and after working it out with Puff Admin and Mods we will let you know but it should be a blast!!

Yay!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Thank God, maybe now ill Get involed again around here
> Hey sean you can log back in now, he is back


Yeah you just lazy like me, :horn:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks everyone sure nice to see ya all
> 
> Hold the fort on the donations for now, we are planning something and after working it out with Puff Admin and Mods we will let you know but it should be a blast!!
> 
> Yay!!!


You could say that... lolz.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

hey brother dave! i haven't been around either but you always have my support for troop donations
b


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dave brother, wherever you go, I hope you know our friendship transcends this forum. You've got my support no matter what.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I of course always got your back. I suppose now I will visit this forum on a regular basis again.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome back Dave.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks everyone sure nice to see ya all
> 
> Hold the fort on the donations for now, we are planning something and after working it out with Puff Admin and Mods we will let you know but it should be a blast!!
> 
> Yay!!!


Woah, just in time too. I had a package ready to go out. I will wait for further instructions.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

It is good to see your back. You'll have my support as my meager budget allows it. Are you still looking for hard candies and jerky to go along with cigars? What else do you need.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> It is good to see your back. You'll have my support as my meager budget allows it. Are you still looking for hard candies and jerky to go along with cigars? What else do you need.


Hi Bill
Thanks brother yes stuff to go along with the cigars is always good, but first read the post above us, we may be doing another raffle, will let you all know when we do.

Sure missed you guy's! :nod:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Dave! Keep me in the loop. Shoot me PM's when you need me!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

queue music...

The Boys are Back in Town... lol


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I may not post much anymore, but I still support you and the troops, Dave!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sure am glad you're back. Continued support without a doubt!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Everyone
I am glad to be back and shipping in full force, sure appreciate your support and we are starting a raffle very soon with a ton of great prizes.

Dave


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see you're back, and yeah I still support you and the troops. Finances have been tight lately, so I haven't been able to give the support I'd like to.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!! Dave you are the man!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!! Dave you are the man!!


Thanks Matt
I am thrilled to be back and can't wait to set records for what Puff is doing for the troops, Just watch it will be fun and we can do some good stuff bro and all!!!!


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Great to see you back Dave!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave is top of the line! I just arrived home from round two of my afghanistan deployment...Thanks so much for the sticks you collected and sent to us! 

Thanks to the puff community for donating!

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe welcome home Brother!

Ordered a case for the Beautiful Flag and certificate you sent me!

Thanks Bro!

Dave


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Dave is top of the line! I just arrived home from round two of my afghanistan deployment...Thanks so much for the sticks you collected and sent to us!
> 
> Thanks to the puff community for donating!
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving!


*WELCOME BACK JOE!!! *

Good to see ya here again. Don't eat too much turkey bro!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> *WELCOME BACK JOE!!! *
> 
> Good to see ya here again. Don't eat too much turkey bro!


Thanks all and glad to be back.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry ive been off the grid for a bit. pm me your addy again and ill see what I can do!:smoke:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Dave and welcome back to both of us! I've been out of circulation for a while.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Kevin
Good to see ya back here bro, hope all is well!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

$h!+ Dave, methinks maybe you where missed!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Fuente said:


> $h!+ Dave, methinks maybe you where missed!


Maybe by some bro! :juggle:


----------

